# Becoming a Portugal Citizan



## SMA1974 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello,

My dad's parents were born in the Azores. My dad was born in USA but never registered as a child to become a Portugal citizen. Can it still be done now even though he just passed away a few months ago? My brother and I were wondering since we would like to be able to get a EU passport.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Perhaps you would like to read through the subject which was already coverd on this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...-portuguese-citizenship-through-ancestry.html


It is always worthwhile doing a "SEARCH" as many of these types of subjects have been covered in the past


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

I've met some local people in the next village to our property and they have a similar situation although they have a parent who is still resident in mainland Portugal.

They have a green card in the USA whereby they have to spend a number of days per year in the USA to maintain their USA residency to qualify for their green card to enable them to work in the USA.

However, they also have Portuguese residency due to their mother living in Portugal and their right to having a Portuguese permanent home available to them, even though they don't spend a lot of their time in Portugal itself.

I don't know the regulations behind this which would need further research as this is something that someone has told me.

The link provided by siobhanwf looks fastinating and an interest in it's own right.

Hope you get this sorted, as finding information has to be made much easier by the appearance of the internet, although it can also cause confusion and if you keep going with this, dig and research, you'll get to the end solution.


----------

